# System won't wake from sleep



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

Trying to help a friend with her Lenovo desktop.

When the computer goes to sleep, the display go black and the power button on the CPU flashes.

When we touch the keyboard, the CPU begins to whir up as if it's trying to start, but the display continues to be blank AND the power button continues to flash.

The only way that I've found to get the system to come alive again is to pull the power cord and plug it back in.

I updated Windows to the most recent update. It's a rather new set up, so if the answer is to simply re-install Windows, I would be ok with that. I've read on some forums that is a possible fix, but I guess I'd rather TRY to solve it without that level of intervention.

Here's the details on the machine that I think you'd want to know. Let me know what else you need to know and what else I should try. THANKS!

Windows 10 Home (x64) Version 1511 (build 10586.63)
LENOVO 90BJ005BUS Lenovo H30-05
1.35 gigahertz AMD E1-6010 APU with Radeon R2 Graphics
Board: LENOVO SDK0J40700 WIN 3258007686214
AMD Radeon(TM) R2 Graphics [Display adapter]
Gateway FPD1760 [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n L6A 50N 09089, October 2006)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Change the Power Button setting as a first try. Start>Settings>Power and Sleep>Additional Power Settings>Choose What the Power Button Does>I'd start with "Shut Down"


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for responding. And thanks for the really clear directions. I'm not well versed on Windows 10.

I went in to check those settings and it was already set to Shut Down. Just below that, I saw a setting for Password Protection on Wakeup. It was set to Require a Password, so I tried switching that to Don't Require a Password and that didn't seem to help. So I moved that setting back to Require a Password and then switched the "When I press the power button" to Sleep. But that didn't solve it either.

Should I try all of the settings? (Sleep, Hibernate, Do Nothing, Turn off the Display)

One nice thing is that when I unplug the machine and plug it back in, it automatically boots up and jumps right back to the same state (same windows open and such) so at least I'm not having to navigate my way back here every time.


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

I had a chance to go through all the different options. No luck with any of them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Control Panel>Mouse>Hardware>Properties>Change Settings>Power Management>Allow the device to wake the computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would check the bios settings to make sure that whatever mouse and keyboard you have (ie usb or ps2) there are enabled settings for them to wake pc from sleep. I would shut off hibernate in bios if possible and if not in "advanced settings" in "Power Options" in Control Panel and leave power button calling for "sleep".


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

Corday said:


> Control Panel>Mouse>Hardware>Properties>Change Settings>Power Management>Allow the device to wake the computer.


It was set to do this already. Doesn't matter if I try and use the mouse, the keyboard or the on/off button. When I touch any one of those, the CPU begins to rev up, but the power button continues to flash and the screen doesn't come on.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Lenovo released a Bios update for that model to help it get along with Windows 10. If you haven't tried that yet, give it a go, and see if it helps.

Here's a link to that update on the Lenovo support website (note that you can also download the HelpMe file for complete instructions)
Desktops and all in ones :: Lenovo H Series desktops :: Lenovo H30 05 Desktop - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ugg. I can't sort out how to get to the Bios (and I used to be so good at this sort of thing with XP and Vista).

I've tried the two methods listed below. The first method (restart and F2 - brings me to some Lenovo specific troubleshooting screen). The second method I can't follow all the way through because there isn't a UFEI Firmware Settings option when I go to Advance Options.

I'm not sure it would make a huge difference, because when I touch the mouse or the keyboard, the computer does start revving up as if a signal has been sent to pull it out of sleep mode, it just never makes it all the way there.

As far as disabling Hibernate, that's actually the most successful way I've found to power the computer down and power it back up quickly. I've currently change the power button to be use to put it in hibernate mode, and I've change the settings so it will never go to sleep. So, my current plan is to have her just push the power button when she leaves the computer because from hibernation mode, it has no problems waking up by touching the keyboard or moving the mouse.

Here's what I tried to do to get to the BIOS.

Method 1:

Press and hold the Power Button for 5 seconds to turn your computer completely off.
Power on the system. As soon as the first logo screen appears, immediately press the F2 key, or the DEL key if you have a desktop, to enter the BIOS.
Method 2:

Click the Start Start menu and select Settings.
Select Update and Security.
Click Recovery.
Under Advanced startup, click Restart now. The system will restart and show the Windows 10 boot menu.
Select Troubleshoot.
Choose Advanced options.
Select UEFI Firmware Settings.
Click Restart to restart the system and enter UEFI (BIOS).


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

That model probably doesn't have UEFI - I believe that model dates from around 2005/2006...

To enter the Bios Setup screen, press and hold the F1 key (and keep holding that key down) and power up the laptop. You can release the F1 key when you see the Lenovo Bios Setup screen.

Not sure that you need to enter the Bios, though, to update it. I didn't read the instructions for your update, but all the steps should be listed in the HelpMe file. Usually, it's an executable that reboots the system and executes the update in a pre-boot environment.


[late edit -- on second look, the model could be quite a bit more recent - anywhere from 2012 or so on... ]


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

P.S. ... Another thing to try --- plug in a different monitor & see if it wakes just fine. I recently had a customer with a ten-year old 17" Viewsonic LCD screen, and it began having trouble going black in a similar way. Since the Gateway screen is from 2006, it's sleep/power-saving functions might be going haywire. I had an old IBM LCD screen for the lawyer with the aging Viewsonic, plugged it in, & everything was fine again.

Can't hurt to test with another screen, if you can find an extra somewhere.


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks OldGray. Trying some of this now!


----------



## bosstone75 (Mar 16, 2006)

OldGray - Tried the BIOS update. When I ran the software it opened up the terminal and there was a message Unknown BIOS Vendor and then it aborted the process.

When I had complained about not being able to access the BIOS it was in response to the poster above who wanted me to make sure that in the BIOS that the keyboard and mouse were set to wake PC from sleep. So you were right... following your instructions did not require me to access the BIOS directly.

Unfortunately, this machine I'm working on is 4 hours from my house (we're just visiting family) and they don't have a more recent monitor. I guess if I get real ambitious, I'll bring a monitor next time. For now, she's happy with the solution of setting the Power button to put the computer in hibernate mode which seems to work out just fine as far as waking goes.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Strange that a Bios update from Lenovo would go unrecognized, especially since it is intended for that exact model. You could try downloading it again, just in case the download was corrupted. 

As far as another monitor to test with, any working screen should do (long as it has the right connectors) ...

I like how you set up the hibernate only as a solution: it works. Workarounds aren't the worst that could happen 

[... another interesting thing to try ... hook up her monitor to your laptop, and see if it "wakes" as an external monitor ... ]

Never a dull moment in the computer world.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great that you found the cause of most pm issues to be your solution, i.e. hibernate. 
That makes me wonder if there are two types of PM sleep available in the bios like S1 and S3 because if she is set for S3, I have found setting to S1 and then power button sends to sleep to be an easy remedy also.


----------

